# Jack-XLR: Speaker Noise Problem



## Anders Bru (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi,

I recently purchased a pair of Yamaha HS5, and I'm having some noise issues. My speakers make a constant high-pitch crackling noise.
I'm using a Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6 interface, and a pair of balanced Jack-to-XLR cables to the speakers.
Here is a link to the cables: https://www.thomann.de/gb/cordial_cfm_3_mv_klinke_xlr_kabel.htm

The noise only occurs when the cables are plugged in, and is constant regardless of volume on the audio interface or the speaker volume (on the back of the speakers). I can turn the voume all the way down and the noise is still there. Plugging out the cables eliminates the noise. The noise also occurs from the headphone output, but I don't hear it when I plug in my actual headphones, only when I connect the cables to the speakers, which is why I assume the problem lies with the cables.

Here is a recording I did, putting my phone up against the speaker (volume boosted): https://www.dropbox.com/s/u6yqnb95px1h2ac/Speakers-Noise.wav?dl=0

I first believed it was some interfering electricity from my PC or something similar, but I'm not really sure.
Anyone have any similar issues with this type of noise? I thought that using balanced cables would eliminate noise issues, but maybe I'm wrong. Would using jack-to-jack cable help?

Any help is appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 5, 2021)

That's RF noise. Here's a link to a video I found that gives you a good example about how this is an external issue, not a cable issue... And you might want to paw through the GS link I've posted below...











Radio Interference in home studio - Gearspace.com


Recently moved into a new apartment and once I had hooked up all my gear I noticed I could hear the radio playing through my studio monitors. I’ve spent countless hours troubleshooting the problem so any help here will be greatly appreciated. Here’s what



www.gearslutz.com


----------



## Anders Bru (Feb 5, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> That's RF noise. Here's a link to a video I found that gives you a good example about how this is an external issue, not a cable issue... And you might want to paw through the GS link I've posted below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fascinating! I never would have guessed that. Thank you for the reply and links.
I unplugged the cable from my audio interface, which removes the noise. I also did a test where I plugged in a cable from my phone directly into the speaker, and there was no noise. I guess this means the problem is my audio interface is picking up some RF interference.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 5, 2021)

Just a couple of thoughts; I know how frustrating RF interference can be. 

The interface is capable of a really strong output. Your input on the speakers has a knob:

Min +4dB -10dB

At what position is this knob? I would guess you can go with "Min" because amplifying the signal from the interface should be unnecessary. Amplification makes that noise louder. 

Is your computer and its associated equipment plugged into a grounded electrical outlet? Is it capable of three-pin plug in? Might you have a power strip that provides outlets for all your equipment? If this is faulty in some way, that might be an issue. 

It all looks like fine equipment, and it seems the speaker might be the culprit. Best of luck.


----------



## Vin (Feb 5, 2021)

Also, using quad cables like Mogami 2534 would be beneficial in high RF and EM intereference situations since they are much better at rejecting noise than the usual cables and they can reduce noise from 10-30 dB.


----------



## Anders Bru (Feb 5, 2021)

So I think the culprit is my computer or the outlet. I plugged the audio interface into my laptop, with the speakers and audio interface standing in the same place, and there was no noise at all. And as soon as I plugged it back into my computer the noise came back. Maybe some grounding issues. I'll try to troubleshoot a bit more, removing electrical things I have.



Stringtree said:


> At what position is this knob? I would guess you can go with "Min" because amplifying the signal from the interface should be unnecessary. Amplification makes that noise louder.


The noise stays the same regardless of the volume knob on the back of the speaker. It can be set to 0 and the noise is still there at the same level.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 5, 2021)

Is each piece of equipment being powered from the same electrical outlet? This is usually good. I have seen problems where one outlet powers the computer and a different one powers the speakers. This is because there could be a subtle potential difference between "ground" between outlets. 

But it's possible that the makers of your cable whacked great connectors onto some awful wire!


----------



## Vin (Feb 5, 2021)

It's likely a ground loop. Yamaha HS series are known for having those ground issues. I had a similar setup around ten years ago and this cheap box saved my sanity: https://www.thomann.de/gb/behringer_microhd_hd400.htm

If you go through the reviews you'll see that there are people who had similar issues to yours. It's basically the cheapest way to get rid of ground loops in your speakers. Just just insert it between your interface and speakers and that's it. It even converts unbalanced signal to balanced so you can try it with cheaper cables to see if it helps, but if it's a ground loop...it will.


----------



## Anders Bru (Feb 5, 2021)

Vin said:


> It's likely a ground loop. Yamaha HS series are known for having those ground issues. I had a similar setup around ten years ago and this cheap box saved my sanity: https://www.thomann.de/gb/behringer_microhd_hd400.htm
> 
> If you go through the reviews you'll see that there are people who had similar issues to yours. It's basically the cheapest way to get rid of ground loops in your speakers. Just just insert it between your interface and speakers and that's it. It even converts unbalanced signal to balanced so you can try it with cheaper cables to see if it helps, but if it's a ground loop...it will.


Thanks! I'll try this out and see if it helps.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 5, 2021)

a little more info...

there is nothing wrong with ground loops, they exist everywhere, and they don't have to be a problem.

The problem comes in when the equipment is designed poorly, and specifically, when the shield of the connecting cable is allowed inside the case - aka "The Pin 1 Problem".

The problem is made worse when there are ground potential differences between equipment, or when there is an unusually high RF or magnetic field. 

Noise from magnetic fields can be eliminated by using a twisted pair (with or without the shield) and a proper balanced input. A balanced source is nice, but not necessary. Shielding will have no effect on magnetic interference (power line noise).

Noise from RF can be eliminated through thorough shielding.

And here's the rub, if equipment has single-ended (unbalanced) connections there is no way to cancel out common mode noise, because there is no common mode noise.

You mentioned that your laptop did not experience the same problem. Was it plugged into the wall or operating off the battery?

And you did not mention the make and model of your audio interface (or I skipped over it). If you let me know I may be able to provide some specific troubleshooting steps, and maybe even a solution.


----------



## Anders Bru (Feb 5, 2021)

wst3 said:


> a little more info...
> 
> there is nothing wrong with ground loops, they exist everywhere, and they don't have to be a problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!
The cables are balanced (jack to xlr). The audio interface is a Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6 (the old version). It connects with a usb to my computer. And yes, when I plugged it into my laptop the noise disappeared. The laptop was operating off the battery, though I did plug in the charger in the same power strip as the computer, but didn't hear any noise.

I don't know enough about electric and magnetic fields, but the back of my desk has a fair bit of spaghetti wiring going on, so I wouldn't be surprised if that has something do with it.

Cheers


----------



## K. Johnston (Feb 8, 2021)

Do you have dimmable LED strips near these cables between the interface and the monitors? As others mentioned here, it sounds like you could find resolution by using a cable with better RF rejection. Twisted Pair/Quad with shielding would be a good choice. Another issue may be with the power loads you share with your interface/speakers. Try disconnecting devices from the strip that powers your speakers and interface. It does not sound like a ground loop as that usually has that 60hz component to it and I don’t hear it in your example. So perhaps you have an offending device that needs to be isolated from your power strip or a power conditioner with line filtering could fix that as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Anders Bru (Feb 12, 2021)

@Vin You're a legend! The Behringer HD400 removed all the noise! For anyone else stumbling on this thread in the future, I can only recommend getting this box. Thank you so much!


----------



## Vin (Feb 12, 2021)

Anders Bru said:


> @Vin You're a legend! The Behringer HD400 removed all the noise! For anyone else stumbling on this thread in the future, I can only recommend getting this box. Thank you so much!


Ha, I knew it! Glad I could help, enjoy the noiseless speakers


----------



## wst3 (Feb 12, 2021)

Anders Bru said:


> @Vin You're a legend! The Behringer HD400 removed all the noise! For anyone else stumbling on this thread in the future, I can only recommend getting this box. Thank you so much!


While I realize the hum makes the monitors all but useless, and I also realize that smaller monitors seldom cover the bottom octaves well I would suggest that you give the HD400 a good audition - with and without. You may hear a difference (you may not.)

Why?

The physical size of the enclosure (and the price point) mean they used pretty cheap transformers, and they will suffer from a roll off in the bottom octaves, and they may saturate at moderate levels, adding some distortion. Now the distortion from a saturated transformer is one of those things we now consider a feature, but bear in mind that any saturation you hear will not be part of your actual recording.

Don't get me wrong, even cheap transformers provide a quick fix that is very reasonably priced. And they also help to isolate the problem should you choose to cure the problem, and not mask the symptom. But sometimes masking the symptom is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Calebovich (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, as stated above, good cables can definitely help reduce RF interference. These days, most audio interfaces do a great job at blocking radio frequencies due to quality metals used in the wiring.

For this reason, most RF interference issues often are a result of cheap XLR cables. Spending the extra funds on cables with gold plated connectors and braided copper shields can make a huge difference in both blocking radio frequencies and reducing the noise floor in your recordings.

Check out this article for more info: https://thefuturemuse.com/best-xlr-cables-for-low-noise-and-high-fidelity/


----------



## wst3 (Mar 15, 2021)

I mean no disrespect to the gent that posted the link, but beware, there is so much bad information on that web page that I would not purchase from them.

It is really pretty simple...

A foil shield offers 100% coverage, but the drain wire required can cause problems and the foil breaks down over time. The best choice is probably double Reussen shielding, followed closely by a single Reussen shield, but even braided shields provide a great solution. Being lazy I prefer the Reussen shields because I don't have to unbraid them<G>.

There is little reason to use gold contacts. Yes, they provide lower resistance, but in order to do that the mating connector must also be gold. Generally you are better off with standard connectors.

There is little reason to use star-quad cables. While they do provide better isolation from magnetic fields (they do nothing for RF fields) the difference is small, and the extra capacitance, and cost, make them unnecessary for all but the most challenging applications.

Put another way, insist on Neutrik or Switchraft connectors, and insist on a cable with a Reussen or braided shield. And stick with known brands if you are not making the cables yourself.


----------

